# Reguladores de tensión con mejores prestaciones



## Fogonazo (May 20, 2011)

Nueva e interesante línea de reguladores de tensión integrados, de tensión fija o variable.
Reemplaza con ventajas a la linea *78xx*


​

*Características*
• 2A de corriente de salida en: 3.3V, 5V, 5.1V, 9V, 12V
• Encapsulado TO-220F-4L (TO220 de *4* patas)
• Protección por sobre-corriente mediante apagado térmico.
• Protección contra sobre-tensiones.
• Protección contra cortocircuitos.
• Control On/Off de la salida
• En el modelo ajustable, tensión de salida entre 1.25V y 32V
• 2A de corriente de salida 
• La linea KA278RXXC posee un bajo voltaje Drop-Out (Caida de tension interna, desde la entrada a la salida), típicamente 0,5v a 2A

*Esquema interno de los reguladores "Fijos" y "Variables"*

​


----------



## rascueso (May 20, 2011)

interesante esto che..


----------



## ivankr (May 30, 2011)

No me puede venir mas al pelo esto!! Justo que necesitaba hacer una fuente de corriente y que se pueda prender y apagar fácil! Gran aporte, gracias!


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 3, 2011)

¿Donde lo compro en Argentina?


----------



## NeoZeruel (Jun 5, 2011)

Ok, si coloco 2 de estos dispositivos en paralelo? Obtendré 4A no es así?


----------



## fernandob (Jun 5, 2011)

eso, si alguin sabe de proveedores aca en argentina que lo s ponga y precios.

yo no los he usado pero eso de 2 en // ..........para eso esta al datasheet.


y no me refiero a que pongas la datashhet en // con el ci


----------



## pandacba (Jun 5, 2011)

En argentina habria que preguntar en casas como ELKO y otras similares

Tambien existe la posibilidad de comprar via Farnell, o via RS


----------



## rastone1993 (Jun 6, 2011)

Yo el otro día hice una fuente con un regulador variable
marca Sharp, el pq30rv11,
la verdad me dió muy buenos resultados.


----------



## MaterialNoConforme (Nov 29, 2011)

a donde lo venden en argentina?


----------



## cox (Nov 29, 2011)

buenas

no habìa visto este post, excelente el dato Fogonazo

pasaba para confirma que por lo menos en electronica liniers NO lo tienen, acabo de llamar y preguntar.

Saludos!!


----------



## pandacba (Nov 29, 2011)

Si no lo tienen casas como ElKo, seguro que lo consiguen via Farnell y RS


----------



## cox (Nov 30, 2011)

buenas de nuevo, ELKO y Dicomse tampoco lo tienen.. 

saludos!!


----------



## pandacba (Dic 1, 2011)

Averigua via RS o Farnell seguro que te lo consiguen, sabes quienes lo represantan? a Farnell Electrocomponentes y a RS Componentes lo representa Yel Tel 4371-1025


----------



## HADES (Dic 11, 2011)

mmmm que excelente


----------



## BKAR (Dic 11, 2011)

uhh ya quiero ir a comprarlos!!!

según la gráfica"Figure 1. Output Voltage vs. Input Voltage" deduzco que nesecita por lo menos 5v..
no como en los 78xx que requieren minimo (3+xx)vol


----------

